# RGB oder CMYK



## Christoph (21. Januar 2002)

weil ich gestern eine 2 stündige diskussion über das thema. was ist besser CMYK oder RGB hatte, wollte ich diese Frage euch mal stellen!

was findet ihr besser??

für welche arbeiten würdet ihr rgb und für welche arbeiten würdet irh CMYK verwenden???

die Designer sagen RBG,,,, die druckvorstufentechniker CMYK 

keine Ahnung was jetz is!


----------



## foxx21 (21. Januar 2002)

hm CMYK viel größer bessere Qualität, für druck!


----------



## Z-r0 (21. Januar 2002)

Würde ich genau so sehen 
Alles was du drucken willst halt mit CMYK den rest dann wohl RGB


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Januar 2002)

jo stimmt, bin eurer meinung.
wenn das bild in den druck geht (zumindest offsetdruck) dann sollte es auf jeden fall ein cmyk sein. da hatt ich schon mal böse überrschungen. hab ein bild in rgb erstellt, dann hat es der drucker als cmyk umgeschrieben und die farben waren total verändert.

wenn das ganze allerdings mit einem digitaldrucker ausgedruckt wird, dürfte das format bei den modernen total egal sein.

aber faustregel:
immer vorher den drucker nach dem format fragen und im notfall machst halt als rgb und als ymck

greetz

eder


----------



## Daniel (21. Januar 2002)

Also ich würde dir raten, wenn du viel mit Effekten machst, in RGB anzufangen (Vorsicht: Ebeneneffekte können nach der Umwandlung anders aussehen, möglichst vor dem Konvertieren auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren).
Wenn du dich mit den Separationseinstellungen für CMYK nicht auskennst, würde ich lieber die Finger davon lassen, davon hängt nämlich viel ab!
Ich würde in diesem Fall eine RGB-Datei liefern und die Separation den Spezialisten überlassen. Aber auf jeden Fall einen Proof machen lassen und als Farbverbindlich abzeichnen, erspart viel Ärger und Geld!

Daniel


----------



## Nimroy (21. Januar 2002)

Mahlzeit.
Also jetzt mal was vom Fach und nicht "ich hab da mal gehört..."
Bin von Beruf Medienberater in einem Düsseldorfer Medien-Unternehmen und darf mich mit sowas ca. alle 14 Tage rumschlagen.
RGB sind sogenannte "Lichtfarben" Diese sind unter anderem durchscheinend. Sie entstehen durch die "Spaltung" des Lichtstrahls.
Der Offset-Druck (egal ob herkömmlich oder digital!) arbeitet mit den Sekundärfaben. Da sind die Farben auch deckend und haben relativ wenig mit dem Licht zu tun. Mischfarben entstehen hier auch nur durch eine optische Täuschung. Die 4 Grundfarben CMYK werden nämlich so nah aneinander gedruckt, das für das Auge der Eindruck von Zwischentönen entsteht, auch wenn gar keine da sind. guckt euch mal 'ne Seite im Playboy oder sonst irgendeinem Druckmagazin genau an. Dann seht ihr lauter kleine Rasterpunkte. 
So, und jetzt mal ganz nah an den Monitor. Näher. Noch näher. Ein Stück noch. So. Gesehen? Dann nimm mal ne Lupe. Dann sieht man munter fröhlich kleine RGB Punkte, die ich in Ihrer Helligkeit auch viel besser steuern kann.

Das ganze hat nix mit Technik zu tun, sondern mit Physik und Farbenlehre.
Deswegen gilt: Für Monitor - IMMER RGB
               Für Print   - IMMER CMYK

Natürlich, kann man auch mit Sonderfarben wie Pantone oder HKS arbeiten, aber das sprengt hier glaube ich den Rahmen.


So, schönen Tach noch
Nimroy


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. Januar 2002)

Alles was am PC ist:  *RGM* 
Alles was mit Druck:  *CMYK*


----------



## Daniel (22. Januar 2002)

Mir ist schon klar, das man für den Druck CMYK-Daten braucht. Was ich sagen wollte ist:
Es reicht nicht, einfach Modus-CMYK einzustellen. Vorher muss man sich über Sachen wie Druckverfahren, Papier usw. im Klaren sein, und da das ein wenig Erfahrung braucht ist es oft besser, die Separation der Druckerei zu überlassen (aber nur mit Proof oder sogar Andruck!)
Ich arbeite selbst in der Druckvorstufe, und mir ist es, ehrlich gesagt, lieber wenn "Heimarbeiter" RGB-Daten liefern (natürlich nur bei Bildern).
Übrigens kann man bei der Druckerei nachfragen, ob sie das richtige Separationsprofil zur Verfügung stellen können, manchmal machen die das.

Gruss

Daniel


----------



## nanda (22. Januar 2002)

@nimroy
ich stehe ein bißchen auf dem schlauch.
mal angenommen, der druck würde auch mit rgb laufen. wie würde dann das ergebnis im unterschied zu cmyk aussehen? auf dem monitor werden doch auch die zwischentöne durch die drei grundfarben gebildet (hier ist es rgb, beim druck eben cmyk).

wo ist denn genau das problem? liegt es in der technik oder an der menschlichen sinneswahrnehmung oder wo sonst? kannst du vielleicht mal eine brauchbare quelle zu der thematik linken?


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Januar 2002)

@ Nimroy, da hätt ich auch interresse, wenn du evtl. einen link posten könntest.

ich hab auf jeden fall die erfahrung gemacht, dass es beim drucken auf digitaldruckern (sogar auf meinem eigenen stadard hp drucker mit gutem photopapier) auch zu sehr guten ergebnissen führt.
beim offset isses natürlich anders, ich weiss das weil ich im monat ca. 3 mal mit der druckerei zu tun habe, da ich für einen club und diverse veranstaltungen die flyer mache.
es kommt wirklich sehr stark auf den drucker selbst an, was für ergebnisse er liefert. deshal kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass ymck besser für den druck geeignet ist. aber die faustregel ymck für den druck ist schon gültig.
kann es also auch relativ gut beurteilen.

also macht einfach mal den selbstversuch an eurem eigenen drucker.
kauft euch ein photopapier und erstellt ein testbild einmal auf rgb und das gleiche auf cmyk (300 dpi) .  und dann genau kucken !

cya

eder


----------



## moth (22. Januar 2002)

also ich würde mal sagen dass man für webanwendungen auf alle fälle rgb nehmen sollte, weil ja eben html rgb verlangt...

für druck... naja, is ja möglich dass da cmyk besser ist, aber was habt ihr denn für drucker, dass man da einen unterschied sieht... bzw was benutzt ihr für farben???

und was mich noch interessiert... was kann man sich denn 2 stunden lang über rgb und cmyk an kopf werfen?????

CYA


----------



## Sovok (22. Januar 2002)

@eder kommt auch drauf an worauf man druckt

wenn man dieselbe anzeige in ner zeitung und in nem hochglanzmagazin drucken will brauch man viel feinabstimmung wenn man bei beiden dasselbe ergebnis haben will


----------



## Christoph (23. Januar 2002)

ich hab folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

CMYK ist zwar schön und gut aber der Aufwand steht in keiner Relation zu dem Ergebnis. vielleicht verstehe ich CMYK auch zuwenig*gg* kann ja auch sein!


----------



## Nimroy (23. Januar 2002)

Moin!

Also, eine Quelle zum Thema Farbraum ist gewünscht? Ist in Arbeit!
Und da haben wir auch schon was! http://www.netzmafia.de/skripten/multimedia/mm-32b.html
Habe nur mal eben überflogen, kann deswegen nicht viel dazu sagen. 
Und zu dem Vorschlag kann ich nur sagen: Kein Vergleich.
Die meisten herkömmlichen Tintenstrahler die wir alle so bei uns zu Hause rumstehen haben, kann man als sog. Proof nicht verwenden, da hier wieder eine andere Technik hintersteckt. Diese Drucker "mischen" die Zwischentöne, in dem sie Tropfen im Nanometer-Bereich übereinander spritzen. Das Erscheinungsbild ist aber nicht mit der Ausgabe im Offset-Druck vergleichbar. Es sei denn, ihr scahfft euch ein RIP (Raster-Image-Prozessor) an. Kostenpunkt mit passendem Drucker derzeit ab 8.000 DM aufwärts. Wir benutzen zum Beispiel einen Farb-Laser-Drucker mit vorgeschaltetem RIP. Kostet ca. 20.000 DM, upps, 10.000 EUR. Und noch nicht mal der ist 100prozentig farbecht. 
Übrigens, kann ich da ein ganz gutes Buch zum reischnuppern empfehlen. Nennt sich "Kompendium für Mediengestalter" und ist aus dem Springer-Verlag.

@nanda. Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen. Mal angenommen, du könntest mit deiner Nase Geräusche wahrnehmen... Ne, jetzt mal Scherz bei Seite. Es geht einfach nicht. Deswegen ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren.

@Daniel. Das gewünschte Datenformat ist von Betrieb zu Betrieb unterschiedlich. Die meisten Druckereien haben untereinander abgestimmte Geräte. Das heisst, die CMYK-Profile in Photoshop sind zum Beispiel auf die Maschinen in der Druckhalle abgsetimmt und so weiter. Und damit dann alles stimmt, lässt man sich eben RGB liefern und wandelt selber um. Da weiß man was man hat. 

Und noch mal der Tipp: Kompendium für Mediengestalter 

bdt
Nimroy


----------



## Daniel (23. Januar 2002)

@nimroy
Genau das meinte ich.
Zum Kompendium: Wird von der Berufsschule usw. empfohlen, ich finde es aber etwas oberflächlich, und auch in der 2. Auflage stellenweise sachlich falsch. Es heisst aber, das Aufgaben aus der Abschlussprüfung der Mediengestalter aus dem Buch kommen, weil einige der Autoren wohl in der Prüfungskommission sitzen...
Mein Tip:
"Farbkorrektur mit Photoshop und Scanprogrammen" von Henning Wargalla, MITP-Verlag,
da steht eigentlich alles zum Thema drin, dafür halt nichts über Effekte usw...

Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## gloeckle (23. Januar 2002)

@Nimroy Hätts nicht besser erklären können!

Bin selber Auszubildender zum Mediengestlater für Digital- und Printmedien und kann das Kompendium auch empfehlen. Ist bei uns an der Berufsschule Pflicht.

@Daniel Ich nehm mal an, du bist auch MG?


----------



## nanda (23. Januar 2002)

@nimroy
dein vergleich mit der nase und den geräuschen mag vielleicht den einen oder anderen zu einem schmunzeln verholfen haben. ich fand den vergleich jedoch nicht passend. ich SEHE bilder auf dem monitor und SEHE bilder auf papier.

ich habe mal deinen link kurz überflogen. wenn ich so viel ahnung vom druck hätte wie du, wäre es mir nicht schwergefallen, meine frage in ein paar sätzen verständlich zu beantworten. mit deiner antwort: 



> Es geht einfach nicht. Deswegen ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren.


hast du dich nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert. es ging nicht um eine diskussion sondern nur um eine einfache erklärung. 

so etwas wie subtraktive und additive farbmodelle gibt es in ähnlicher form auch bei der synthese von klängen. man kann dort grundsätzlich einsatzgebiete der verschiedenen syntheseverfahren abstecken. diese sind jedoch nicht verbindlich und darüber hinaus auch noch fließend. mein interesse war die eventuelle übertragbarkeit dieser grundsätze auf rgb und cmyk.


----------



## Daniel (23. Januar 2002)

*Mediengestalter?*

@gloeckle:

Stimmt genau.
Bin neu hier, gibt es hier noch mehr Mediengestalter?


hochi:

Der Aufwand muss aber leider sein, denn anders geht es nicht. 
Das Problem ist ganz einfach, der RGB-Farbraum enthält Farben, die im Druck nicht darstellbar sind, deswegen muss man versuchen, so nahe wie möglich an die Originalfarben zu kommen, aber so knackig wie am Bildschirm wird es selten werden.

Gruss

Daniel


----------



## Nimroy (23. Januar 2002)

@nanda

Okay, ich werde mir etwas mehr Mühe geben, deine Frage zu beantworten.
Wenn du in Photoshop ein Bild von RGB in CMYK umwandelst, erscheint das Bild matter und "flach". Das gleiche würde auch beim Drucken passieren. Auf Grund der Farbmetrik und der Physik ist der RGB Farbraum in seinen Möglichkeiten viel größer. Und dadurch erscheinen Bilder viel brillanter. Um diese Brillanz im Druck wiedergeben zu können, bedarf es dann entweder einer besonderen Technik, z.B. dem Hexa-Chrome-Verfahren (basiert auf sechs Grundfarben) oder anderen "Tricks" oder beides.
Aber wie du vielleicht merkst, ist das ein sehr,sehr weites Feld, und bevor ich zu weit aushole und dadurch ins Schwafel und vielleicht auch neue Fragen aufwerfe, halte ich mich lieber kurz. Dadurch wollte ich aber auf keinen Fall unhöflich erscheinen.

bdt
Nimroy


----------

